# Backpack vs frame bag



## Lucky10R (May 7, 2010)

My pack includes:

29er tube
tire patches
tire lever set
multitool
energy bars
magnetic compass/whistle/thermometer combo
chain powerlinks
mini pump
first aid kit
baby wipes
cell phone
Id
pocket knife
wallet
mini pliers
sunscreen

I prefer having all these in two separate frame bags..
Do you prefer to put them in a frame bag, or a backpack... WHY ?

What are the benefits of using just a backpack
What are the benefits of using just frame bags ?


Personally, I use frame bags basically because I dont want anything on my back when I ride... This thread is an OPINION thread, nothings much better than the other.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

Backpack. I ALWAYS ride with my Camelbak MULE. 100ml of water, tools, extra tube, car keys, digi cam and a nice spot to tuck my knee pads when I pedal up for a gnarly descent


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

Handlebars: Samsung Blackjack 2(With GPS and "biking-computer" apps)

Downtube: Mini pump + 16oz water

Seat bag: Tools + spare tube + patch kit

Backpack: a spare spare tube + the rest of the patch kit(http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26263) liter of water + sunscreen + deodorant + food + bike lock + knife + whatever crap I forgot to take out from work/school. Ohh! and a sweater that doubles as a back pillow if I fall on my back or get home too late. The sweater is the main reason for me.

Yeah my back gets sweaty and I smell funky because of it, but I feel safer with my bag of crap.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Backpack.

I may also travel with a seatbag with a spare tube.
I can use the same pack for multiple bikes (I have bike specific parts in a Altoids box that I swap out)
I've found that the frame pack won't work well with some methods of transporting the bike and the seat pack is simply too small.


----------



## RudeSechsVibe (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't like adding weight directly to the bike. So, I use a Camelbak with storage space.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

whoopwhoop said:


> Backpack. I ALWAYS ride with my Camelbak MULE. 100ml of water, tools, extra tube, car keys, digi cam and a nice spot to tuck my knee pads when I pedal up for a gnarly descent


+1 The mule is a great pack; small enough for our 100 degree summers, big enough to carry anything you might need and tons of water storage. I typically on fill the bladder half way.


----------



## Lucky10R (May 7, 2010)

So you guys prefer riding with a heavy pack on your back ?


----------



## DParks (Oct 3, 2009)

All of that stuff, including the water in the Camelbak, don't add that much weight. Its only a few pounds. And that few pounds is centered on the bulk of your mass where it is less noticeable. 

Say 10 pounds on the back of a 200 pound rider is a 5% increase of the riders weight. It is in the center of your back and moves with you. 10 pounds on a 30 pound bike is a 33% increase of the weight of the bike and is going to change how easy it is to move the bike around underneath you as you ride. 

Plus, when the inevitable wreck happens, you don't have to go searching for your Camelbak the way you would a water bottle.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Backpack-but I carry enough crap to rebuild the bike,lunch (or at least a great snack),camera,toiletries (hey...every really use a pine cone? :nono: ),and a bunch of junk I've never actually needed while out on a ride,LOL!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

DParks said:


> Plus, when the inevitable wreck happens, you don't have to go searching for your Camelbak the way you would a water bottle.


Not to mention that in some cases the backpack makes a good spine protector.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

In colder weather I carry extra clothes in case I'm out longer than expected (like over night). Plus an emergency bivy, etc. When it gets really cold, I carry a compressed down jacket and other extra clothes in a rack pack. This is especially important if you ride alone as I do. So there may be times when you'll need a more space than a Mule provides.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Two water bottles on my frame, one invariably has Propel or Gatorade in it...

All the other stuff is carried in the pack on my back. I don't really find it uncomfortable or heavy at all, even with 100 oz of water!


----------

